# NO Operating System!



## fresnogamer (Apr 28, 2006)

I got my TIVO from work. My boss was geting rid of a his Series 2 DVR. During the system "Deleting and Clearing Everything" he unpluged it and told me to finish it at my house. Im not stupid in knowing that it was formating the hard disk and unpluging it is BAD! So now my 60gb. hard disk has no O.S. it is blank. I called customer service and they told me to buy a new one. My question is it there a cheaper way than buying these "Drop in Upgrades" I see online? Is there a place to get a TIVO O.S.?


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that "Delete and Clear Everything does not reformat the disk. The operating system should still be there. What is the exact error you get when you start up the Tivo?


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

For twenty bucks you can download an image from PTVupgrade and re-image your drive... if indeed it is "blank".


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

After you plug it back in Clearing and Deleting should restart.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> For twenty bucks you can download an image from PTVupgrade and re-image your drive... if indeed it is "blank".


Or get a larger drive at the same time to give you more storage.


----------



## fresnogamer (Apr 28, 2006)

*I pluged my TIVO in many different times. The first three or four times I left it for five or six hours before unpluging it. Then I left it overnight and while I was at work. 22 HOURS! AND NOTHING! So I gave the hard disk to a friend because my computer was stolen. He hooked it up to a PC and sayed the hard disk had no format. So he formated it...I didnt want him to. But the damage is done. So now I need to find the format that the TIVO uses and where can I get a O.S. to put on the drive? I JUST WANT A TIVO...and IM POOR...I have dipers to buy!*


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Did the boss give you the unit for free? If so, then $20 for the PTV Upgrade InstantCake (which is a legit copy of the Tivo OS) is a reasonable expense. Follow the directions for installing it and it will take care of formatting the hard drive automatically.

If you paid money for it then your boss hosed the box by unplugging it at a bad time; he owes you $20 so that you can buy the software download to fix it.

BTW, if you are cash-tight how will you afford the monthly Tivo fee (assuming the box doesn't have a lifetime subscription)?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually I doubt unplugging it did the ultimate damage (though it surely did not help) -- it was the brain surgeon friend who reformatted it. Unless the friend booted a linux CD with tools to view Tivo's partition table, a perfectly normal Tivo drive might indeed look blank.

Your only way out, at this point, is to spend the $20 on the InstantCake CD.

--chris


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

cheer said:


> Actually I doubt unplugging it did the ultimate damage (though it surely did not help) -- it was the brain surgeon friend who reformatted it. Unless the friend booted a linux CD with tools to view Tivo's partition table, a perfectly normal Tivo drive might indeed look blank.
> 
> Your only way out, at this point, is to spend the $20 on the InstantCake CD.
> 
> --chris


Best way out maybe, but I would assume that there are probably images available for download on emule. But that is bad and you shouldn't do it.


----------



## bigrig (Jul 1, 2004)

cheer said:


> Your only way out, at this point, is to spend the $20 on the InstantCake CD.


Or send a PM to this guy for an image:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430


----------

